# Bully Kennel



## Brutus0124 (Mar 22, 2011)

I recently bought a pup from this kennel. It was kind of unplanned. I had contacted them about coming up and learning some more about these breeds. I got there and they seemed to be great people and took very good care of their dogs. I met a little pup and couldn't resist. Anyway I just wanted to get some of you guys opinion on them judging by the website.http://www.starstruckpits.com/puppiesforsalepg1.htm


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

I don't see them being anything special, the fact they have IRONCROSS dogs in the pups peds would stop me right there and say NO to buying..and just pointing this out...
STAR STRUCK BULLIES "JACKSON"'s photo was manipulated.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

To be honest- they don't seem to be anything special. Quite a few of those dogs are really high in the rear. 

Good luck with your pup and be sure to post pics


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

I wouldn't have gotten a pup from them; however, you already have the pup so a little late to be worrying about that now. Just take excellent care of your dog and best of luck.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Id be more interested in seeing your pup rather then the kennel  hint hint lol ....


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I hope you didn't spend too much on it.


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

I don't like how the backs on those dogs look...it looks like it could cause problems later on...idk...


----------



## Brutus0124 (Mar 22, 2011)

He was only $250. I am going to be off all weekend and will be spending it with him and chevelle playing. Be on the lookout for plenty of pics coming up. His name is Sarge.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> Id be more interested in seeing your pup rather then the kennel  hint hint lol ....


Agree with Rangel Dangel!


----------



## Brutus0124 (Mar 22, 2011)

Like I said I will get some up this weekend. By the way everytime I see your sig it cracks me up. I can't get over the way Kangol sits up on the couch like that.


----------

